# Thinking of Cutting Eva's Hair...



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

It takes me about 30 minutes per day to do her hair now..it is even thicker and it is gorgeous..but very labor-intensive..even with shaving the inside of her legs, she still gets pee on her hair(it smells) and I am having to shampoo her bottom several times per week. :smpullhair:I don't want her hair super short, no town-n'-country..so what does that leave? How would she look in a longer puppy cut? Please be honest.. I would appreciate any suggestions..thank you..:blush:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

aprilb said:


> It takes me about 30 minutes per day to do her hair now..it is even thicker and it is gorgeous..but very labor-intensive..even with shaving the inside of her legs, she still gets pee on her hair(it smells) and I am having to shampoo her bottom several times per week. :smpullhair:I don't want her hair super short, no town-n'-country..so what does that leave? How would she look in a longer puppy cut? Please be honest.. I would appreciate any suggestions..thank you..:blush:


 April I kept Sassy in full coat for 6-7 yrs and I tried all of the in between cuts when I started cutting her down. Honestly....the town & country is the best cut. You can leave her legs as long as you like, I can dress her and she still looks like she is in full coat. Otherwise, you can shell her out underneath. This means cut all of the underside very short and leave the outter coat long. Once I finally cut Sassy's full coat I can't imagine why I kept her that way for so many years. Yes she was gorgeous, but now she is cute, cute, cute! And I love CUTE! :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Rose and Lily are very pretty, you could have Eva cut the same way. However, I encourage you to hang on a little while longer. Just last night I was telling DH about how you keep all three dogs looking so perfect. They always have clean faces, etc. I also told him that Eva is magnificent the way MiMi was before her haircut. I doubt that MiMi's hair will ever look the same again. Her hair grows about a half and inch per month....it will be another year before it is a mantel to the floor again. I miss it so much. I miss watching her prance across the room with her hair swaying, looking like a show dog.

I will cry when you cut Eva's hair. :bysmilie: MiMi also has a very thick coat, and I know how much work it is, but she is so very beautiful....can't you hang on just a little bit longer?

I know that isn't what you wanted to hear:blush:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

April do you use a flat iron? That may help some. I think you would love the T&C cut, if you did not like it you could go right into a puppy cut.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

elly said:


> April do you use a flat iron? That may help some. I think you would love the T&C cut, if you did not like it you could go right into a puppy cut.


 Yes this is correct....all you would have to do is trim the legs and waaalaaaa, a puppy cut.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

April, Eve does have a gorgeous coat---no question, and you do a fantastic job keeping it beautiful (no small task). Kudos to you. I do think she would be just as lovely in a shorter cut and since you are not planning to show her, why not? Sometimes I think the little girls look better when the hair isn't overwhelming their body frames. I for one love a puppy cut! Lisi has a modified long cut but she doesn't wear many clothes. Her hair is always scissored so doesn't curl and she has an amazingly easy coat to groom & quick. 
I think the T & C cut is practical if they wear clothes only. It looks funny to me w/out clothing, but I am a very classic person. I like the typical, classic maltese look or the puppy cut.
I am trying to decide what to do w/Kitzi now that he has 2 shaved back legs and one somewhat shaved front paw w/a poodle tuft on the end? He is also a leaning tower of pee---so he gets himself soiled every, single day. His hair curls when it is cut. Let us see what you decide, but you have my support and understanding.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

April, I do think whatever you choose she will look beautiful. I know how much effort it takes on a daily basis to keep the hair long. Zoe's is long but her hair is not thick so its a little easier....not much. I also think about cutting it and I love the Town n Country cuts I have seen here. But I think I would start with a puppy cut and take it from there. It would be much easier for you and since you have three.....I don't know how you do it. They all look beautiful and no matter what cut Eva has she will look great!! :wub2:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> April, Eve does have a gorgeous coat---no question, and you do a fantastic job keeping it beautiful (no small task). Kudos to you. I do think she would be just as lovely in a shorter cut and since you are not planning to show her, why not? Sometimes I think the little girls look better when the hair isn't overwhelming their body frames. I for one love a puppy cut! Lisi has a modified long cut but she doesn't wear many clothes. Her hair is always scissored so doesn't curl and she has an amazingly easy coat to groom & quick.
> I think the T & C cut is practical if they wear clothes only. It looks funny to me w/out clothing, but I am a very classic person. I like the typical, classic maltese look or the puppy cut.
> I am trying to decide what to do w/Kitzi now that he has 2 shaved back legs and one somewhat shaved front paw w/a poodle tuft on the end? He is also a leaning tower of pee---so he gets himself soiled every, single day. His hair curls when it is cut. Let us see what you decide, but you have my support and understanding.


"Leaning Tower of Pee!" LOL :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

April, Eva's hair is so gorgeous! I too have considered cutting Giovanni's coat, but decided to wait. I'm saying until Nationals, so his breeder can see him, but I don't know if I will make it that long. I'll be watching and learning from you!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Eva will look pretty no matter what length her coat. All 4 of mine are cut down and I'm very very happy with the way they look. Granted it took a day or two to get used to, but now, no problem. More time to play!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I would try a Town and country but with the legs a little shorter than most, Sometimes the look remind me of a Clydesdale:HistericalSmiley:.
Eva's baby pics are to die for and if you put her back in puppy cut she will look just like that again.
My maisie has a very thick gorgeous coat but it was just too hard to maintain, Putting her in a puppy cut was the best thing I ever did for both of us. it is sooooo easy now.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

sassy's mommy said:


> April I kept Sassy in full coat for 6-7 yrs and I tried all of the in between cuts when I started cutting her down. Honestly....the town & country is the best cut. You can leave her legs as long as you like, I can dress her and she still looks like she is in full coat. Otherwise, you can shell her out underneath. This means cut all of the underside very short and leave the outter coat long. Once I finally cut Sassy's full coat I can't imagine why I kept her that way for so many years. Yes she was gorgeous, but now she is cute, cute, cute! And I love CUTE! :wub:



Sassy is beautiful and you do a great job with her coat. I have shelled out Eva's underneath..I think she still has enough hair for 2 more Malts.:HistericalSmiley:



Sylie said:


> Rose and Lily are very pretty, you could have Eva cut the same way. However, I encourage you to hang on a little while longer. Just last night I was telling DH about how you keep all three dogs looking so perfect. They always have clean faces, etc. I also told him that Eva is magnificent the way MiMi was before her haircut. I doubt that MiMi's hair will ever look the same again. Her hair grows about a half and inch per month....it will be another year before it is a mantel to the floor again. I miss it so much. I miss watching her prance across the room with her hair swaying, looking like a show dog.
> 
> I will cry when you cut Eva's hair. :bysmilie: MiMi also has a very thick coat, and I know how much work it is, but she is so very beautiful....can't you hang on just a little bit longer?
> 
> I know that isn't what you wanted to hear:blush:


I wanted you to be honest and I appreciate it. I think I will cry, too..I have not decided to cut it just yet..



elly said:


> April do you use a flat iron? That may help some. I think you would love the T&C cut, if you did not like it you could go right into a puppy cut.


I haven't tried using a flat iron, that's a good idea..I do like the town n country cut..that's how my Rose is done. Seeing Eva with the hair on her body so short might freak me out..:HistericalSmiley::blink:



sassy's mommy said:


> Yes this is correct....all you would have to do is trim the legs and waaalaaaa, a puppy cut.


True..is there such thing as a long puppy cut?



edelweiss said:


> April, Eve does have a gorgeous coat---no question, and you do a fantastic job keeping it beautiful (no small task). Kudos to you. I do think she would be just as lovely in a shorter cut and since you are not planning to show her, why not? Sometimes I think the little girls look better when the hair isn't overwhelming their body frames. I for one love a puppy cut! Lisi has a modified long cut but she doesn't wear many clothes. Her hair is always scissored so doesn't curl and she has an amazingly easy coat to groom & quick.
> I think the T & C cut is practical if they wear clothes only. It looks funny to me w/out clothing, but I am a very classic person. I like the typical, classic maltese look or the puppy cut.
> I am trying to decide what to do w/Kitzi now that he has 2 shaved back legs and one somewhat shaved front paw w/a poodle tuft on the end? He is also a leaning tower of pee---so he gets himself soiled every, single day. His hair curls when it is cut. Let us see what you decide, but you have my support and understanding.


Thanks, Sandi..I do love the way you have Lisi cut..I will go to FB and have a look..Eva leans to her left and totally soils the hair on that side...she is a "leaning tower", too.:HistericalSmiley:



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> April, I do think whatever you choose she will look beautiful. I know how much effort it takes on a daily basis to keep the hair long. Zoe's is long but her hair is not thick so its a little easier....not much. I also think about cutting it and I love the Town n Country cuts I have seen here. But I think I would start with a puppy cut and take it from there. It would be much easier for you and since you have three.....I don't know how you do it. They all look beautiful and no matter what cut Eva has she will look great!! :wub2:


Thank you for your input, Barbara.



ckanen2n said:


> "Leaning Tower of Pee!" LOL :HistericalSmiley:


 I'll be watching and learning from you! [/QUOTE]No pressure there..:HistericalSmiley: Thanks, Carole..Gio has a "big coat" too. He is adorable.



Tanner's Mom said:


> Eva will look pretty no matter what length her coat. All 4 of mine are cut down and I'm very very happy with the way they look. Granted it took a day or two to get used to, but now, no problem. More time to play!


Thanks, Marti! If Eva was the only Malt I had...it wouldn't bother me as much.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

April, You could try a Town and Country only with the legs a little shorter than most. When the legs are too long the cut reminds me of a Clydesdale in miniature:HistericalSmiley:.
Eva's baby pics are to DIE for. If you put her in a puppy cut she will look like that again:wub:.
My Maisie has a very thick gorgeous coat but it was too hard to maintain. Putting her in puppy cut has been so easy on BOTH of us:chili:.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Maisie and Me said:


> I would try a Town and country but with the legs a little shorter than most, Sometimes the look remind me of a Clydesdale:HistericalSmiley:.
> Eva's baby pics are to die for and if you put her back in puppy cut she will look just like that again.
> My maisie has a very thick gorgeous coat but it was just too hard to maintain, Putting her in a puppy cut was the best thing I ever did for both of us. it is sooooo easy now.


Thanks Michelle.. I had not thought of that!:chili: Maisie does have very thick hair and she looks adorable in your siggy..


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Eva is gorgeous!! Her coat is absolutely beautiful!!! I know it's a lot of work, but oh to look at her running and playing(in her videos) is breath taking. She'll look lovely any way that you chose to go.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi April,
I posted the photo below for you showing her puppy cut back in June. Penny had grown out a lot since June. Your Eva is beautiful, but I know how you feel about all the daily grooming. Esp with more than one. 

She had grown out a lot, so yesterday, I decided to cut Penny's body down to around 2". Her face and ears are little shorter too. I really like the ears and face shorter. Her chest and legs I left about inch longer than her body. I am going to grow chest and legs another inch or so. It's what I call a _modified T&C_. :HistericalSmiley:I decided to try this since it's hot here and they don't wear clothes for the T&C. She has the base cut now, and the groomer knows what I want. If it doesn't look right we will just cut the legs shorter (like the photo I attached). I think it will look really neat once the legs grow out. You could go straight to it with Eva. Penny has a straight, silky coat, so it looks wispy all over. It will basically be a T&C with a longer body. 

here is the old photo of her first puppy cut.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

April, not sure if your cutting Eva yourself, but if not it's a good idea to specify how long in inches you want, sometimes the puppy cuts can come out a little too short.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> Hi April,
> I posted the photo below for you showing her puppy cut back in June. Penny had grown out a lot since June. Your Eva is beautiful, but I know how you feel about all the daily grooming. Esp with more than one.
> 
> She had grown out a lot, so yesterday, I decided to cut Penny's body down to around 2". Her face and ears are little shorter too. I really like the ears and face shorter. Her chest and legs I left about inch longer than her body. I am going to grow chest and legs another inch or so. It's what I call a _modified T&C_. :HistericalSmiley:I decided to try this since it's hot here and they don't wear clothes for the T&C. She has the base cut now, and the groomer knows what I want. If it doesn't look right we will just cut the legs shorter (like the photo I attached). I think it will look really neat once the legs grow out. You could go straight to it with Eva. Penny has a straight, silky coat, so it looks wispy all over. It will basically be a T&C with a longer body.
> ...


Kandis, I think that sounds like it's going to look really pretty! Penny is so pretty!

I love the Town & Country cut. I guess that's what I just did on Steve. He has an awful coat though so we're not missing anything by cutting it super short on his body! I really love how Marisa cuts Obi. He has a beautiful thick straight coat. It's what I guess you'd call a long puppy cut. I think something like that would look so cute on Eva!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

One of my favorite scissored puppy cuts.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Similar cut with top knots


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A few more


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Eva is gorgeous!! Her coat is absolutely beautiful!!! I know it's a lot of work, but oh to look at her running and playing(in her videos) is breath taking. She'll look lovely any way that you chose to go.


Yes, I agree..thank you, Deborah..



SammieMom said:


> Hi April,
> I posted the photo below for you showing her puppy cut back in June. Penny had grown out a lot since June. Your Eva is beautiful, but I know how you feel about all the daily grooming. Esp with more than one.
> 
> She had grown out a lot, so yesterday, I decided to cut Penny's body down to around 2". Her face and ears are little shorter too. I really like the ears and face shorter. Her chest and legs I left about inch longer than her body. I am going to grow chest and legs another inch or so. It's what I call a _modified T&C_. :HistericalSmiley:I decided to try this since it's hot here and they don't wear clothes for the T&C. She has the base cut now, and the groomer knows what I want. If it doesn't look right we will just cut the legs shorter (like the photo I attached). I think it will look really neat once the legs grow out. You could go straight to it with Eva. Penny has a straight, silky coat, so it looks wispy all over. It will basically be a T&C with a longer body.
> ...


Oh, she is adorable and I like the way her face is done..yes I do all my own cuts..





StevieB said:


> Kandis, I think that sounds like it's going to look really pretty! Penny is so pretty!
> 
> I love the Town & Country cut. I guess that's what I just did on Steve. He has an awful coat though so we're not missing anything by cutting it super short on his body! I really love how Marisa cuts Obi. He has a beautiful thick straight coat. It's what I guess you'd call a long puppy cut. I think something like that would look so cute on Eva!


Thank you



jmm said:


> One of my favorite scissored puppy cuts.


Yes, I like that..thanks Jackie..how do you get it to look so smooth using scissors?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

sassy's mommy said:


> April I kept Sassy in full coat for 6-7 yrs and I tried all of the in between cuts when I started cutting her down. Honestly....the town & country is the best cut. You can leave her legs as long as you like, I can dress her and she still looks like she is in full coat. Otherwise, you can shell her out underneath. This means cut all of the underside very short and leave the outter coat long. Once I finally cut Sassy's full coat I can't imagine why I kept her that way for so many years. Yes she was gorgeous, but now she is cute, cute, cute! And I love CUTE! :wub:


 Same here I kept mine in full coat for 8 years and the day I cut their fur,I cried... but when they were all done, they ran around like I'd never seen them before,almost like they were telling me "I'm free".. I shave them in a Korean cut, I have the body short, leave the legs longer and top of the head and ears longer on the girls so I can still do bows. I leave a little skirt on the sides but shorter. I can dress them w/ no matts and they get very little yard stuff and debis tangled in their fur. It used to take all day to bathe them, now it's a couple hours for five fluffs tops!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Scissoring a true silk coat is very difficult (and I'm not the best at scissor cuts). I often bathe, scissor, wait a few days, bathe and scissor again. If you want to go down to 2 inches, you can use a 30 or 40 blade with a 2 in snap on comb, then scissor after that.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I did T&C cut first and waited a few days to see if it would grow on me before I went shorter... then, I left about 1 inch on body. 

This time I went really short on body like a 1/4 inch... I kinda like the really short cut,especially for clothes... plus I get a longer break between hair cuts... The shoter cuts, they dry in no time at all!
Just a little brush out on legs and ears is about it...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> April, Eve does have a gorgeous coat---no question, and you do a fantastic job keeping it beautiful (no small task). Kudos to you. I do think she would be just as lovely in a shorter cut and since you are not planning to show her, why not? Sometimes I think the little girls look better when the hair isn't overwhelming their body frames. I for one love a puppy cut! Lisi has a modified long cut but she doesn't wear many clothes. Her hair is always scissored so doesn't curl and she has an amazingly easy coat to groom & quick.
> I think the T & C cut is practical if they wear clothes only. It looks funny to me w/out clothing, but I am a very classic person. I like the typical, classic maltese look or the puppy cut.
> I am trying to decide what to do w/Kitzi now that he has 2 shaved back legs and one somewhat shaved front paw w/a poodle tuft on the end? He is also a leaning tower of pee---so he gets himself soiled every, single day. His hair curls when it is cut. Let us see what you decide, but you have my support and understanding.


I feel the same way as Sandi. 

I personally feel the shorter cuts, especially around the face area ... tend to bring out the beauty of a Malt's eyes. But, then I see the beauty in everyone's fluff babies here on SM ... fluff's with both the longer and shorter hair styles.

I know that I am the odd ball here ... but, I want to do what I think helps make Snowball feel his best and most comfortable ... I mean with what cut I think will help do that for him. 

April, I think whatever you choose to do ... Eva will look beautiful. She's simply gorgeous, period. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

April I love the product 'Kinky Curly" knot today it is a leave in conditioner and I swear knots and tangles melt away.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

elly said:


> April I love the product 'Kinky Curly" knot today it is a leave in conditioner and I swear knots and tangles melt away.


I finally found that yesterday...well DH went to Target and bought me some. Nobody mentioned that it smells wonderful and is pure botanicals. So many products have a strong chemical fragrance that I can't tolerate. 

Yes, April, if you don't have it...get it.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Pippa had the same type of thick, beautiful coat that Eva does, and I was in tears when she had to be cut down after my accident since I couldn't groom the girls very well. Having my head in a downward angle just wasn't possible for me. I'm letting her grow out now and am thrilled she finally has a couple of inches of length. If you do go shorter, I'd do as others suggested and take it slowly. You can always go shorter in a day or two! 

I use Kenco Ultra Silk conditioner (found on Amazon and elsewhere) and it really helps with the tangles and keeps the coat silky and flowing. For the pee smell on her "undercarriage" LOL, I'd use Biogroom Waterless Bath in the pump spray or grooming wipes (Earthbath has some really nice all-natural ones). Marisa (Obi's mom -- known as Hoaloha here on SM) recommended the Biogroom pump and I LOVE it!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I was so scared to cut Ava down......but am triple happy now that I did. :aktion033:

Eva does have a gorgeous coat, so I understand the concern you have. If you don't want the Town and Country cut, then don't do it. But I find when I have my pups cut...they are over-grown in four weeks and then I can't stand it that last week!!! :w00t::blink: How ever long you want her cut, don't start out with that length cause their hair grows so fast!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

StevieB said:


> Kandis, I think that sounds like it's going to look really pretty! Penny is so pretty!
> 
> I love the Town & Country cut. I guess that's what I just did on Steve. He has an awful coat though so we're not missing anything by cutting it super short on his body! I really love how Marisa cuts Obi. He has a beautiful thick straight coat. It's what I guess you'd call a long puppy cut. I think something like that would look so cute on Eva!


Thanks Celeta- your stevie is so cute in your avatar :wub:
penny has a long puppy cut now. Legs are feathered some. Got rid of that hair between legs. It was always getting wee on it. I really like her cut, but it is sad at first when you cut them shorter. :huh:
xoxo.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

This is Maisie's puppy cut which is scissored by her groomer. The pic is old but she is cut exactly the same only about an inch shorter.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

April, Eva has the most gorgeous coat I've ever seen...I absolutely LOVE her in full coat BUT I think she will look just as adorable in a shorter cut. You can always grow it back if you don't like it! I can't wait to see her new look...you do such a great job grooming your three girls, I'm sure she will look amazing :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> Same here I kept mine in full coat for 8 years and the day I cut their fur,I cried... but when they were all done, they ran around like I'd never seen them before,almost like they were telling me "I'm free".. I shave them in a Korean cut, I have the body short, leave the legs longer and top of the head and ears longer on the girls so I can still do bows. I leave a little skirt on the sides but shorter. I can dress them w/ no matts and they get very little yard stuff and debis tangled in their fur. It used to take all day to bathe them, now it's a couple hours for five fluffs tops! Thank you, dear Michelle...you are so helpful. Your babies are so cute..





jmm said:


> Scissoring a true silk coat is very difficult (and I'm not the best at scissor cuts). I often bathe, scissor, wait a few days, bathe and scissor again. If you want to go down to 2 inches, you can use a 30 or 40 blade with a 2 in snap on comb, then scissor after that.


Thank you so much...I was hoping I could "cheat" a little with the clippers. :HistericalSmiley:



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I feel the same way as Sandi.
> 
> I personally feel the shorter cuts, especially around the face area ... tend to bring out the beauty of a Malt's eyes. But, then I see the beauty in everyone's fluff babies here on SM ... fluff's with both the longer and shorter hair styles.
> 
> ...


Thank you dear Marie..she would probably be happier with a shorter cut..



Sylie said:


> I finally found that yesterday...well DH went to Target and bought me some. Nobody mentioned that it smells wonderful and is pure botanicals. So many products have a strong chemical fragrance that I can't tolerate.
> 
> Yes, April, if you don't have it...get it.


 I will, thank you!



socalyte said:


> Pippa had the same type of thick, beautiful coat that Eva does, and I was in tears when she had to be cut down after my accident since I couldn't groom the girls very well. Having my head in a downward angle just wasn't possible for me. I'm letting her grow out now and am thrilled she finally has a couple of inches of length. If you do go shorter, I'd do as others suggested and take it slowly. You can always go shorter in a day or two!
> 
> I use Kenco Ultra Silk conditioner (found on Amazon and elsewhere) and it really helps with the tangles and keeps the coat silky and flowing. For the pee smell on her "undercarriage" LOL, I'd use Biogroom Waterless Bath in the pump spray or grooming wipes (Earthbath has some really nice all-natural ones). Marisa (Obi's mom -- known as Hoaloha here on SM) recommended the Biogroom pump and I LOVE it!


Thanks, Jackie..great idea! I do have the Biogroom..



The A Team said:


> I was so scared to cut Ava down......but am triple happy now that I did. :aktion033:
> 
> Eva does have a gorgeous coat, so I understand the concern you have. If you don't want the Town and Country cut, then don't do it. But I find when I have my pups cut...they are over-grown in four weeks and then I can't stand it that last week!!! :w00t::blink: How ever long you want her cut, don't start out with that length cause their hair grows so fast!!!


Thanks, Pat!



Bailey&Me said:


> April, Eva has the most gorgeous coat I've ever seen...I absolutely LOVE her in full coat BUT I think she will look just as adorable in a shorter cut. You can always grow it back if you don't like it! I can't wait to see her new look...you do such a great job grooming your three girls, I'm sure she will look amazing :wub:


Thanks, Nida..I'm ambivalent right now.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

elly said:


> April I love the product 'Kinky Curly" knot today it is a leave in conditioner and I swear knots and tangles melt away.



Thanks, Cathy..I have been meaning to get some and I will..


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't know what I would do without all of you..ya'll are wonderful!!:wub: You have all given me great advice and help..since I have been doing my own cuts, I have noticed that not every cut looks good on every Maltese. Rose is in a town n country with a very short body and very long on the legs(like a Clydesdale:HistericalSmiley and she looks elegant..Lily has a modified Korean cut. I think if I do cut Eva's hair, I will try a longer puppy cut..I will keep you posted. Thanks again for all your help..big hugs! :grouphug::wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

April-I like the second cut, picture jackie posted a lot! :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> April-I like the second cut, picture jackie posted a lot! :wub:


:wub: Me, too..:wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Not sure if that cut is short enough for you, but it looks like it wouldn't be too drastic for your first cut. 
April,
I am so glad I had that hair (down there) cut Friday. Whew what a difference, and you don't even notice it's gone. I shortened the ears and beard, and I like that too.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

April, I've been camping this weekend do I'm just catching up . You know that i just love all the cuts In your three girls . You're right- different styles suit an individual fluff differently. I honestly think Eva is adorable and will look cute even a shorter 'do. I would say though, a longer puppy cut does still take quite the grooming since your aim is to cut some of the grooming time. I think the T&C cut sounds the easiest from what the others have mentioned because of the short body. You can always cut just a little bit and slowly make it shorter as you get used to it. Obi's hair is about 3 inches (?) guesstimate since I'm in the car right now . Keeping the underside of his belly short really helps quicken the grooming. I think Eva will look great in a longer puppy cut and it can grow out quickly if you dont like it! Have your tried wrapping her hair where the pee lands? (I have no experience with girls in lOng coat!). let us know what you decide


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> Not sure if that cut is short enough for you, but it looks like it wouldn't be too drastic for your first cut.
> April,
> I am so glad I had that hair (down there) cut Friday. Whew what a difference, and you don't even notice it's gone. I shortened the ears and beard, and I like that too.


Your babies look just precious and I love the way you have their faces cut.:wub:



hoaloha said:


> April, I've been camping this weekend do I'm just catching up . You know that i just love all the cuts In your three girls . You're right- different styles suit an individual fluff differently. I honestly think Eva is adorable and will look cute even a shorter 'do. I would say though, a longer puppy cut does still take quite the grooming since your aim is to cut some of the grooming time. I think the T&C cut sounds the easiest from what the others have mentioned because of the short body. You can always cut just a little bit and slowly make it shorter as you get used to it. Obi's hair is about 3 inches (?) guesstimate since I'm in the car right now . Keeping the underside of his belly short really helps quicken the grooming. I think Eva will look great in a longer puppy cut and it can grow out quickly if you dont like it! Have your tried wrapping her hair where the pee lands? (I have no experience with girls in lOng coat!). let us know what you decide


 I love Obi's cut..he is adorable..I appreciate your input..I think I will go with a longer puppy cut to start with..I don't mind the grooming..just would like to "shorten" it a bit..:HistericalSmileyun intended.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

April, I am getting excited to see Eve's cut! I think I am going to love it!


----------

